# Seeking Council Permission



## maRto

Today i accessed (without force) an abandoned group of buildings near my house (Illford Park, Newton Abbot, Devon, UK) but soon got rumbled by two burly looking, casually dressed "security" & was politely asked to leave... to which i didn't argue.

Was pretty annoying... so I was hoping to go about getting some official permission to photograph on the site.

Who should i talk to though? The current polish homes or my council? How should i approach either? Or is the likelihood that both will probably deny any permission due to "health and saftey"?





Today was the 2nd time i accessed the site - these are some of the photos from my first shoot






















www.martinzaple.co.uk


----------



## fire*fly

I can see why you don't want to give up, it looks great. what is it, some kind of hospital ward?

I don't know who you'd have to ask, you could go comando.....obviously wear pants...I don't know what its called when you wear camuflage & pult leaves in your hat...allthough you could go comando, the security guys might leave you alone!





I know I'm getting me coat


----------



## UrbanX

Wow nice pics! 

Could you get away with playing the "I'm a photography student" card?


----------



## Fusion87

the place used to be a american war hospital then was converted into a polish families camp-would not like to live there.

Been there a few times, didnt have any trouble with security, they must be new. Dont give up maRto its an amazing site, one i'm basing my final year at university on. The council wont help. Just keep at it.


----------



## maRto

UrbanX said:


> Wow nice pics!
> 
> Could you get away with playing the "I'm a photography student" card?



Na i told them "But I'm only taking photos" ... but they weren't having any of it & threatened to call the police... boo.

We stupidly parked outside the place this time and didn't cover our tracks by not moving doors/boards back, behind us. I just didnt expect any resistance... 

Next time i'll walk though the woods it backs onto - go commando as it were


----------



## huggles

Are you sure it's wise to go in commando and without permission? They might be expecting you and you'd get caught with your trousers down.


----------



## maRto

If they were reading these forums daily i doubt they'd be expecting me & i wouldn't be silly enough to post dates on here. It's very secluded and cant be accessed very easily once you're in 

The worse they could do would ask me to leave and/or call the police and the police being police wouldn't show up for an age. I doubt they'd even charge me.


----------



## krela

All I will say is there's plenty of other reports on this place around by people who don't have 'permission' and didn't get caught be security.


----------



## The Pirate

huggles said:


> you'd get caught with your trousers down.



nice funeh !!


----------



## Petzl

Youve taken some cracking pictures there i like the one with the sofa, great place too, nice one!!


----------



## maRto

Thanks Petzl


----------



## Fusion87

What camera/equipment do you use maRto?


----------



## kernowexpeditionary

just dont get caught! illfords a great site!


----------



## maRto

Fusion87 said:


> What camera/equipment do you use maRto?



Canon E0S 35OD & a bit of colour and contrasts alteration in Photoshop


----------



## Minter

I took a drive up to it this afternoon, just to see if anything had changed as the last time I went in (about 6/7 weeks ago) some idiot borded up the entrance so I couldn't get out! (Well, I could it just made it a bit hard)

That first pic of yours is quite funny as obviously no-one has been in there since me becuase thats almost exactly how I'd set it up & left it.....







I notice today that there are new signs plastered over most entrances giving warnings.

Theres no point in asking to gain permission to take photos as they simply won't let you for insurance purposes.


----------



## maRto

Ha, thats funny, even the wheel spokes are still standing.

Yeah i discovered further that the chances of gaining permission are very very slim - a friend of mine is shooting a film there, or at least planned to until he got turned away for health and safety reasons - the MOD in fact own that place now, so ive been told.


----------



## chelle

*Elf n safety*

Council wont give you permission..I work for our Council and have used my connections if thats the right phrase to try to access various sites but the owners always hide behind the H&S veil....to be honest,in this day and age of blame n claim,they cant afford the risk that someone may injure themselves then try to claim compo from them...love the ward pic by the way.
regards Stu


----------



## Scotty

cracking pics.

it is a truly great site, done it so many times now, i think i can walk around it with my eyes closed.

I think the security is new since there has been alot of metal theft from the place.
last time i went poeple starting nicking all the radiators and pipes. 

i'm tempted to go back again to see how it changed.
its great to see how a site changes between visits.


----------



## escortmad79

Never knew that existed & I lived in Devon for 28 years! 

If Teignbridge Council are anything like Torbay Council then don't even bother trying!


----------



## Minter

Right, I went back today & hung around for a while to see if I could raise any interest. Gave up after a bit so drove on around to the new(er) Polish Home. I then walked into reception & chatted to one of the Security guards. I figured that as I'm an Art Student I might be able to get some special access, however he didn't have a clue who owns the land & as far as he's aware there is NO security on site 27/7! Insted, he receomended I drive back up the lane to where the residential flats/housing is, & opposite is where they are laying the foundations for the new caravan/holiday site & ask the guys in there. I did this but no-one was about so I left.

I really want to do a modeling shoot there, I have the equipment & the girls ready - just need the permission because I really don't fancy getting caught with a couple of models, all my camera gear & a portable lighting kit. lol


----------



## Scotty

Minter said:


> Right, I went back today & hung around for a while to see if I could raise any interest. Gave up after a bit so drove on around to the new(er) Polish Home. I then walked into reception & chatted to one of the Security guards. I figured that as I'm an Art Student I might be able to get some special access, however he didn't have a clue who owns the land & as far as he's aware there is NO security on site 27/7! Insted, he receomended I drive back up the lane to where the residential flats/housing is, & opposite is where they are laying the foundations for the new caravan/holiday site & ask the guys in there. I did this but no-one was about so I left.
> 
> I really want to do a modeling shoot there, I have the equipment & the girls ready - just need the permission because I really don't fancy getting caught with a couple of models, all my camera gear & a portable lighting kit. lol



well done buddy. at least you did not get trapped in side this time 

Dont forget you said i can carry the kit when you do this shot


----------



## Minter

I visted this place again a couple of weeks ago, spent a couple of hours inside with no bother. However, does look like some kids have been in & smashed it up some more. tut tut.

It looks like the Caravan/holiday park thing is on hold, too. They laid a few concrete foundations but thats been about it since the summer, so could it be that the "Credit Crunch" have had a knock-on effect? Don't know, but I'm sure this place should of been flattened by now.


----------



## slb97

This site looks great - I haven't done any explores yet and I've seen so many good pictures on here, I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## skittles

fire*fly said:


> I don't know who you'd have to ask, you could go comando.....obviously wear pants...I don't know what its called when you wear camuflage & pult leaves in your hat...allthough you could go comando, the security guys might leave you alone!



Camouflaged?


----------



## skittles

Television and filming companies do not seem to have problems gaining permission to access disused public buildings.

I guess there is always an option of getting a job as a security guard


----------



## krela

skittles said:


> Television and filming companies do not seem to have problems gaining permission to access disused public buildings.



Yes, by having large amounts of $$$s to grease palms! :yes:


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

krela said:


> Yes, by having large amounts of $$$s to grease palms! :yes:



Adequate and valid insurance is another major player. However I must admit that setting up my own business, made getting the insurance a simple matter - and if you don't have it you will never get any work, companies/organisations will not give you the time of day if you cannot produce an insurance certificate.


----------



## escortmad79

skittles said:


> Television and filming companies do not seem to have problems gaining permission to access disused public buildings.
> 
> I guess there is always an option of getting a job as a security guard


Money talks as they say!!

When Most Haunted filmed at Berry Pomeroy they approached English Heritage to gain permission to film there, English Heritage turned them down so they found out who owned Berry Pomeroy (The Duke of Somerset), organised a meeting with him & basically handed him a cheque & told him to name his price! He agreed a figure, overuled English Heritage & they got to film there! The Duke of Somerset later regretted it following a spate of vandalism & 2 arson attempts, 1 on the tearoom where some chavs tried to set fire to some gas canisters & 1 in one of the fireplaces inside the mansion house which destroyed one of the wooden lintles above the fireplace!:icon_evil


----------



## simonedwardscam

It's true that we in the tv industry do appear to get better access, but it's often after a long hard fight. The insurance thing is a major stumbling block, but also things like publicising the location and thereby encouraging people to come and find it is a problem for some. It also depends heavily on what you are wishing to shoot. Some agencies get very touchy about anything that might draw the wrong publicity. 

As an aside, contrary to popular belief, productions dont have a bottomless pit of money as a rule. It just seems that to pay someone a particular sum just to get access to a building is often looked upon as an indicator of big budgets.


----------



## skittles

Fusion87 said:


> the place used to be a american war hospital then was converted into a polish families camp-would not like to live there.



Alternatively you could try telling the security guards przyszedłem odwiedzić.


----------



## LiamCH

skittles said:


> Alternatively you could try telling the security guards przyszedłem odwiedzić.



I'm too lazy to find a translator, but I'm too curious to let it go. Please, what does that mean?


----------



## skittles

LiamCH said:


> I'm too lazy to find a translator, but I'm too curious to let it go. Please, what does that mean?



come to visit


----------



## Sly Folf

*Gone, Gone, Gone*

The Old Polish camp WAS a beautiful and quite peaceful place considering how close it was to a main road.

But it's finally been demolished, It's a real shame as I never got round to taking pictures of the buildings.
Think to moral of the story is Take pictures now, you have no idea how long the opportunity will last.

Sly


----------

